# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Entrevista a Jorge Blass en el "Diario de Sevilla"

## fenixdelamagia

Foreros en el enlace podeis leer una entrevista a Jorge Blass que he encontrado por la web en el Diario de Sevilla. La verdad que es un poco atipica y algunas preguntas... ridiculas. Podían haber hecho una entrevista más relacionada con la magia, ya que parece un modelo "tipo" de entrevista que podrían habersela hecho a cualquier otro personaje. A ver que os parece.

Diario de Sevilla - "Los políticos son unos magos a los que se les ve el truco, no...

Salu2 a todos.

----------

